

Warner Brothers sued for unauthorized use of Nyan Cat and Keyboard Cat - darxius
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/warner-brothers-sued-for-unauthorized-use-of-two-feline-internet-memes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29

======
zizee
Karma's a bitch.

